# Ambidextrous slide lock PX4 Compact and mag extension



## yipiyiya (Jun 4, 2013)

Hello from a new owner of a PX4 F Compact 9MM. I don't know if anyone else is bother by the ambi lever on the trigger finger side (right) of these pistols, but it is noticeably irritating to me. Can this lever be replaced by one for a right hand only shooter, and with what difficulty? Also does anyone make a magazine floor plate with a "pinky" finger extention for the conpact model mags? Thank you in advance for any info posted for my questions.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Look on the Beretta USA website www.berettausa.com. I am not sure, but I think you can put the left side only slide return on and plug the hole on the right side. Never been an issue for me, since I am left-handed.

As far as the "pinky extension," they do not have one available, but you can use the standard 17 round PX4 magazine and they have a spacer that slips over the longer magazine to fill the gap created on the Compact.


----------

